# Mom needs help. . . .



## kitterz (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all,

My mom is having a bit of a problem with her face at the moment. She currently uses a Clinique face wash and moisturizer, but seems to be suffering with a type of eczema, only on her face.

I have told her that it could be the products she is using and would like to try and make a face wash or moisturizer for her that is a little more natural. I told her to try something new and was wondering if anyone had any recipes they could share with me?

She only seems to have problems on her face at this stage. Can anyone help?


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 14, 2014)

First step, I would try just some plain, unscented, well-aged soap.

I made some that had rosemary EO in it and that helped with that person's excema.

Also, pine tar soap.


----------



## Susie (Sep 14, 2014)

Does she happen to only have the rash on her cheeks and nose?  And is it worse after being in the sun?


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am going to preface this with I am no expert, or doctor, but I have suffered from eczema all my life. I would first tell her to use only cetaphil or something comparable. Not the soap, the cream wash stuff. You lather it on like lotion then wipe it off or rinse. I personally like the wipe off method as it leaves me a bit moisturized and I can avoid using any thing else that might risk a reaction. Once her skin calms down she can then try something new, but she probably needs to get back to point zero first.

I use Genny's shampoo bar for my facial soap and it works really nice but first she needs to get rid of the reaction.

I wish her luck, I know all too well what a struggle it is.


----------



## kitterz (Sep 14, 2014)

Susie, it is mostly on her cheeks but at the moment has spread up to just under her eyes.

She said it is not worse after being in the sun. It will flare up really bad for a week or two and then calms down and then back again.

Just had a look at her face wash etc and she is using the Clinique 3 step system.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 14, 2014)

I am not a medical professional.  This is just my personal experience with a skin condition...

Is it mainly flakey and red on the sides of chin, between eyebrows and nose folds?  If so, she should go see a dermatologist as that might be dermatitis. It feels like itchy skin that you can feel growing (super weird sensation).  I used to get flareups if I was stressed out and changing environments.  Travel to humid areas drove me bonkers.  I have a fairly mild case, but it was impacting my life.  

Cetaphil as a cleanser can help. That's all I use now on recommendation from my doctor. As can staying far, far away from anything oily (including BB creams).  It feels like you want to put creams on it, but that's the absolute worst thing for it. Staying away from all foundation makeup was very helpful for me.  

If traveling, I found that a pure honey mask over the affected areas helped for a short time.  I would end up heading back to my hotel at lunch to redo the mask.

I fiddled with a ton of natural remedies for a long time, and *really* wanted them to work.  Then I went to a dermatologist, got a diagnosis, got a couple of pills for flare-ups and a prescription cream for everyday.  My mild case is completely held in check, and I don't have the pain or embarrassment it was causing me.  

Hugs to your Mom!  I wish her the best.


----------



## Susie (Sep 14, 2014)

I would suggest she head to her doctor.  Not necessarily a dermatologist, but just her regular doctor.  Rashes just on the face can be a sign of a serious medical condition, and those should be ruled out before assuming it is her skin care regimen.


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 14, 2014)

If she has changed any medications she's taking, the rash could be caused by a reaction to that also.  With dermatological issues we immediately think it's caused by something topically applied, but often can be from an internal source.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 14, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I am going to preface this with I am no expert, or doctor, but I have suffered from eczema all my life. I would first tell her to use only cetaphil or something comparable. Not the soap, the cream wash stuff. You lather it on like lotion then wipe it off or rinse. I personally like the wipe off method as it leaves me a bit moisturized and I can avoid using any thing else that might risk a reaction. Once her skin calms down she can then try something new, but she probably needs to get back to point zero first.
> 
> I use Genny's shampoo bar for my facial soap and it works really nice but first she needs to get rid of the reaction.
> 
> I wish her luck, I know all too well what a struggle it is.


Me too and my face only gets good old fashioned Water. I have never used soap and will not on my face. I used Cetaphil when I would be camping and get really dirty. Otherwise just water. Cetaphil is a good product


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree with Susie, she needs to get checked by a doctor so she knows what she is dealing with. As far as washing, I would suggest a unscented/uncolored 50% OO, 50% lard bar, it will be very gentle.


----------



## Booko (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not much on dermatologists, but I can see some use in ruling out other issues, if you can do that.

In the meantime, Clinque is chemically nasty stuff, including chemicals other countries regard as carcinogenic (sorry, I'm a chemist I read the policy too much).

I concur with Obsidian, try a simple lard bar.  The less in the soap, the less likely there is something she'll react to, if the problem is reacting to some component in the face wash.

I only use Grandma's Lye Soap (ingredients: lard and lye), but it's gotten way more pricey than it needs to be, and is kinda boring.  Which is why I'm here.  It's time I just made my own.


----------



## tinytreats (Sep 14, 2014)

Thought id throw my experience out there. As of recently, I think I am developing excema on my face but mainly around my eyes. I have been using cetaphil lotion for nearly 10 years and love it. But since I've had this flare up of super dry skin, it doesn't help. I am going to go see a doctor this week, as it is getting so bad that it burns and I look like I've been punched in both eyes. I have tried everything natural possible, and nothing has helped as of yet. So I'm hoping to see a doctor to see if I need medicated cream.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 15, 2014)

I am almost positive clinque uses a lot of mineral oil. I know there is a lot of m.o haters but it can be useful in some formulas.  I personally have a very bad reaction on my face to mineral oil. It came on rather suddenly,  I had been using the same system for a few years. Boom one day my face decided it didn't like clinque any more. I now formulate my own moisturizers. Not to say that is what is going on in your mom's situation,  just my experience.  A visit to the Dr is a good start for sure.


----------



## bodhi (Sep 15, 2014)

wow, im surprised to see so many soap makers using cetaphil. 

to the op, i would start by ditching the clinique and making her a good mild soap with no additives.


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

I would suggest a lard and OO bar also with no color or scents.  I would aim for at least 5% SF, go up if she has dry skin.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 15, 2014)

you can not do wrong with oat's water, make it at few hours before washing the face , she should go to doc, just in case. Tell you mom to ditch all the creams from big names. I had always problems with my skin on face due to allergies and constant dermaititis 
Susan Barkley blog saved my skin ) Over two years ago I started to use home made creams and lotions, and I had never had better skin. I use Gennys shampoo soap to wash my face as well. I do have the condition that I have to put sunblock on my face, so soap must be used when I am back inside, to wash off all the harsh chemicals in sunblock....
I had never been happy with Clinicue, or actually anything else. You can make a soap for her, but first dermatologist appointment:smile:


----------



## CiCi (Sep 15, 2014)

Tell her to get a tube of hydrocortisone cream. That should clear it up quickly.


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 15, 2014)

I used Clinique when I was in my twenties and I really liked it. However, level 3 is for oily skin. It is quite drying. If she doesn't try or doesn't like handcrafted products then at the very least have her switch to level 1 or 2. One is for dry skin, two is normal, three is oily-combination, and four is the harshest for oily skin. I still use some of their cosmetics.


----------



## CanaDawn (Sep 16, 2014)

CiCi said:


> Tell her to get a tube of hydrocortisone cream. That should clear it up quickly.



With all due respect, I think we should be recommending the situation be assessed in person by a medical person, medications evaluated, and so forth before giving specific medical advice or recommending medication.

Cortisone can be really useful in difficult skin conditions, but it can also cause thinning of the skin, become difficult to stop using, CAUSE a rash or have no benefit at all, depending what is going on.  (speaking as an ex-pharmacy tech).

I vote for the suggestions to see a doctor ASAP and to use a mild soap or cleanser (or just water) in the meantime to avoid further irritation.  Once it's determined what is going on, the advice for soap options will be much more useful, I think, because it can address what is happening so much better.


----------



## kitterz (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks all. I have suggested she see a doctor. . .she is stubborn though, so will see if she actually does it!!

Also will give her a bar of my oats soap and tell her to try that or nothing but water for a while.


----------



## LBussy (Sep 16, 2014)

Refreshing to see people suggest discovery before treatment!  

I love good soap as much as the next person, but a pH 10 mixture of some different chemicals is probably not indicated just yet.  Natural does not mean gentle.  If you were the dirt you would see soap differently.


----------



## CiCi (Sep 16, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> With all due respect, I think we should be recommending the situation be assessed in person by a medical person, medications evaluated, and so forth before giving specific medical advice or recommending medication.
> 
> Cortisone can be really useful in difficult skin conditions, but it can also cause thinning of the skin, become difficult to stop using, CAUSE a rash or have no benefit at all, depending what is going on.  (speaking as an ex-pharmacy tech).
> 
> I vote for the suggestions to see a doctor ASAP and to use a mild soap or cleanser (or just water) in the meantime to avoid further irritation.  Once it's determined what is going on, the advice for soap options will be much more useful, I think, because it can address what is happening so much better.



Well...I AM a medical person, but I am not a doctor and you are correct. If it is bad, she should seek out medical advice from a qualified physician. I am speaking to what has worked for me by purchasing a cheap over the counter tube of 1% hydrocortisone, which is sold specifically for itch and RASH relief, so no medical advice given here. It cleared my eczema up really quickly. I had no difficulty in stopping the use of it and for the very short term I used it, for quick relief...I don't think it caused any thinning of my skin. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 16, 2014)

CiCi said:


> Tell her to get a tube of hydrocortisone cream. That should clear it up quickly.


 Wrong, wrong you have no idea if it is allergy, cortisone is not safe and should be used only when needed.. eh


----------



## CiCi (Sep 16, 2014)

Dahila said:


> Wrong, wrong you have no idea if it is allergy, cortisone is not safe and should be used only when needed.. eh



I am assuming that anyone who uses it, uses it "only when needed". I suppose that if it is not safe for short term use then all of the stores who sell it over the counter should clear their shelves. I suppose that if it were not safe to use, the 1% would be a prescribed medication. I am speaking of 1% OTC hydrocortisone, not the heavy duty stuff that one can only get a prescription for, sheesh. I am sure the OP is an intelligent person and can make a decision as to if she should mention any of the suggestions on this post to her mom. After all, she did ask for help. I would think she would be wise enough to decide who to "listen" to. Also, if it should happen to be an allergy, the 1% OTC cortisone would NOT cause her any harm if she put some on. Ridiculous!

Edited to add...my grandson has allergic dermatitis and my daughter used some on his rash until she could get to the doctor and it really helped. He had no problems with the use. The doctor did not tell my daughter not to use it.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Sep 16, 2014)

Your mom should see Dr, as Internet forums are not meant for sharing of medical advice. 
If you want to use something over the counter you may, but you may not get good results, it's better that Dr has a look at it and prescribes something stronger if needed. 
As for the Clinique, I used their 3-step cleaning stuff ages ago and although it's meant to be gentle it's very annoying to skin for some reason.  That toner, it's meant to be mild but contains alcohol. Moisturiser is just very basic moisturising lotion that hasn't had it's recipe changed in decades.  It's blah, overpriced and overhyped. 
My face sometimes developes rash, usually in winter from cold and summer from sun.  I use prescription cream to treat it briefly and otherwise jut stick to my normal cleaning rutine. I use plain, well aged (almost 1yr old), unscented lard/OO/castor oil soap. No makeup (flares up rash), no alcohol toners and after wash I  just apply mild fragrance free moisturiser that contains sunscreen (it's a must in Australia even in winter). I don't smoke, don't drink and I guess have good genes because I always get commented on how young I look. 
I just started working and meet lots of people (at the hospital), many of them think I just finished high school. I'm in my mid 30s.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 16, 2014)

cici sorry but I know what it is, they covered me in it for years and I got the shots too, same name, not used anymore.  I do agree that it helps when the allergy is involved but should not be used lightly.  I do respect your medical training but Hydrocortisone does not clear eczema.  Allergic dermatatis is the one it should be used, but for short time. 55 years of living with it, gave me a lot of knowledge about skin conditions.  I do not like that it is so easily obtained here.  In Europe it was always on doc prescription.  I do not know how is now, beaing out of old country for 25 years.  One percent is weak I agree


----------



## CanaDawn (Sep 17, 2014)

CiCi said:


> Well...I AM a medical person, but I am not a doctor and you are correct. If it is bad, she should seek out medical advice from a qualified physician. I am speaking to what has worked for me by purchasing a cheap over the counter tube of 1% hydrocortisone, which is sold specifically for itch and RASH relief, so no medical advice given here. It cleared my eczema up really quickly. I had no difficulty in stopping the use of it and for the very short term I used it, for quick relief...I don't think it caused any thinning of my skin. Thank you for your input.



What sort of medical person would be ok with anecdotal advise based on extremely limited information and no knowledge of the case vs going to see a doctor? And would suggest any topical lotion prior to assessment and diagnosis? You said "get a tube of hydrocortisone. That should clear it up quickly" No reference to personal experience, medical training, or the like. To my thinking, that's medical advice of the sort that is best not indulged in on forums (or at least not heeded).

My tube of cortisone says "temporary relief of minor skin irritations" and while I have lost the insert, it contains warnings that include a time limit for applications (3 times daily max, for max 7 days). While it does list specific skin conditions, one would need to know it was in fact eczema, a reaction to jewellry, etc in order to adequately ascertain proper useage.

Sorry, I don't find your rationale compelling, and as someone else mentioned, facial 'rashes' can signify other issues. Now...getting the OP's mom to actually GO to a doctor sounds like it might be a bigger initial hurdle 

I don't want to argue the point further, since the OP has chimed in that a visit to the dr is on the books, and that's what matters most, but having worked in a pharmacy for some years, I know I wouldn't be comfortable advising a treatment based on what we know in this situation (vs, for instance, something specific like "I fell into poison ivy, what would you suggest")....nevermind that unless you are a licenced pharmacist, it is actually illegal to recommend medication as a pharmacy tech here. Perhaps it's different where you live, but I've been trained to avoid doing so.



kitterz said:


> Thanks all. I have suggested she see a doctor. . .she is stubborn though, so will see if she actually does it!!
> 
> Also will give her a bar of my oats soap and tell her to try that or nothing but water for a while.



Good luck! Nothing as stubborn as Mom, no matter how old we get, hey? I hope it clears up and you don't need to resort to hogtying her and blindfolding her to get her in the clinic


----------



## Susie (Sep 17, 2014)

I am an RN.  It is outside of my scope of practice to diagnose any condition or prescribe any treatment for any condition.  It IS, however, within my scope of practice to warn someone that the symptoms they are describing to me could indicate a serious condition, and recommend they see their physician.

Now, if YOUR scope of practice includes you being able to diagnose and prescribe, then YOU go right ahead, CiCi.


----------



## CiCi (Sep 17, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> What sort of medical person would be ok with anecdotal advise based on extremely limited information and no knowledge of the case vs going to see a doctor? And would suggest any topical lotion prior to assessment and diagnosis? You said "get a tube of hydrocortisone. That should clear it up quickly" No reference to personal experience, medical training, or the like. To my thinking, that's medical advice of the sort that is best not indulged in on forums (or at least not heeded).
> 
> My tube of cortisone says "temporary relief of minor skin irritations" and while I have lost the insert, it contains warnings that include a time limit for applications (3 times daily max, for max 7 days). While it does list specific skin conditions, one would need to know it was in fact eczema, a reaction to jewellry, etc in order to adequately ascertain proper useage.
> 
> ...



Oh give it a rest and get over yourself. Everyone else had moved on. I can't believe all of this crap, making a big deal over a tube of over the counter cream that people buy and use, everyday. I guess you would go ape over a suggestion given to someone to take some Tylenol, which can blow out the liver in a matter of hours, if too much is taken. Headaches and other aches can signify something major, as well, but do you think anyone would have gone ape crap over the top, as you did, if it was suggested? I guess a bit of OTC 1% hydrocortisone would have caused a huge problem for OPs mom, if she simply tried it? Evidently the OP didn't find it necessary to pass on anything any of us have said, so I think you are a simply a pot stirrer and I have no further time for people like you.



Dahila said:


> cici sorry but I know what it is, they covered me in it for years and I got the shots too, same name, not used anymore. I do agree that it helps when the allergy is involved but should not be used lightly. I do respect your medical training but Hydrocortisone does not clear eczema. Allergic dermatatis is the one it should be used, but for short time. 55 years of living with it, gave me a lot of knowledge about skin conditions. I do not like that it is so easily obtained here. In Europe it was always on doc prescription. I do not know how is now, beaing out of old country for 25 years. One percent is weak I agree



It worked well for me when I had eczema on my hands. Cleared it up really quick. The itching just about drove me crazy. So sorry you have those issues and for so long. Feel better soon.



Susie said:


> Now, if YOUR scope of practice includes you being able to diagnose and prescribe, then YOU go right ahead, CiCi.



No, Susie, it does not. Degreed in Health Science (Research), School of Medicine. What I made was a suggestion. It was OPs choice to pay attention to it, or not. She chose not to. Can we move on?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2014)

This thread has strayed from what the OP started out asking.  It is now going nowhere fast and is closed.


----------

